# What happened to my EPG? OTA Timers are displaying correctly!!!



## Rovingbar (Jan 25, 2005)

Last night I noticed that the red timer indicator one of our OTA timers was on the correct channel (004-01) instead of the default Sat channel (004-00). I was excited at first, then thought it was a fluke. Tonight I see the timer indicators are correct on several OTA timers.

I can't find anyting on it here. Anyone know what happened? 

Life is good
Jeff

921 - L213HEED - 150B


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Rovingbar said:


> Last night I noticed that the red timer indicator one of our OTA timers was on the correct channel (004-01) instead of the default Sat channel (004-00). I was excited at first, then thought it was a fluke. Tonight I see the timer indicators are correct on several OTA timers.
> 
> I can't find anyting on it here. Anyone know what happened?
> 
> ...


Check your system information and see if you have L214. They are still wrong on both my 921's.


----------



## Rovingbar (Jan 25, 2005)

boylehome said:


> Check your system information and see if you have L214. They are still wrong on both my 921's.


The revs I quoted before are current, pulled right off the Sys Info screen last night because I thought the same thing you did. No upgrades yet. 

I checked the program guide again tonight. The dots were on the correct OTA channels. Also I scanned ahead to tomorrow's timers and they are on the right channel. Life is so much better.

Since there was no software change, this must have been fixed somehow through the EPG data.

As of this evening, I still have - 921 - L213HEED - 150B

Jeff


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

L214 hasn't been released yet. I'll check and see when it was fixed. I noticed it fixed a couple of beta's ago.


----------



## tweaver999 (Jul 9, 2004)

you have to go in and edit your timers on the OTA staions, i just reset a check mark and then back and then when you save.. the red dot will show up on the guide on the correct OTA sub channel


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

tweaver999 said:


> you have to go in and edit your timers on the OTA staions, i just reset a check mark and then back and then when you save.. the red dot will show up on the guide on the correct OTA sub channel


If you exit the guide then go back to the guide does the red dot display on the correct channel?

I've check and L213 only fixed daylight savings time issues.


----------



## tweaver999 (Jul 9, 2004)

after you edit the timer from the menu then it will display the red dot on the OTA HD channel when you go back to the guide.... i aqm not sure which rev fixed this...


----------



## Rovingbar (Jan 25, 2005)

tweaver999, what you are describing sounds like a partial fix. If I read correctly, the dot shows up on the right channel after you edit an existing timer.

It seems that I must have accidentally done the magic trick some time last week. I remember changing some of the recordings from the SAT-SD locals to OTA-HD channels. This must have fixed the dots.

I just created a new timer on an OTA channel and sure enough the dot showed up on the SAT local. I tried editing it and resetting the check mark and some other settings with no luck. The dot still showed up on the wrong channel. Oh well, it's not a big deal. Sorry for inspiring any empty hope.

Jeff


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

I will test it again on the current beta, but I think it is fixed for the next release.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

I really am surprised. I tried it. It worked. I set an EPG timer for 7 (lil). I went into timers and changed it to 07-01. The EGP does, in fact, show the red dot on 07-01. I didn't get any updates that I know of. How can this be?

I canceled out of the EPG and returned various times. It remained on the correct channel.

I went to the DVR event with the red dot on the correct channel and hit select. Rather than taking me to the DVR event menu (to edit, erase, etc.)it took me directly to the Event Timer Create, as if this time didn't exist (but it does?).


----------



## Rovingbar (Jan 25, 2005)

Crazyness!!!! I'm anxiously awaiting the FIX. :lol:


----------

